# Stool issues



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vet*

I would definitely call the vet and bring in a stool sample.

I also would not try to switch foods, that could be part of the problem. If he was doing well on the other, why switch.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Was he doing well on Fromm LBP? Or was he having diarrhea on that as well? If he was doing well on that, I would go back to it, it may be an issue with the Life's Abundance. If he's had diarrhea since coming home, it might be the Fromm. Diarrhea despite antibiotics and negative stool studies sounds like it might be a food intolerance. I would probably (in conjunction with your vet's recommendations), give his bowels a rest by switching to boiled chicken and white rice or prescription W/D and possibly another course of metronidazole to decrease the inflammation in his bowels. For like a week or so.

I might consider switching to a limited ingredient diet, so you can work out what he may be intolerant of. It also may be worth speaking to your vet about a prescription diet.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Was he doing well on Fromm LBP? Or was he having diarrhea on that as well? If he was doing well on that, I would go back to it, it may be an issue with the Life's Abundance. If he's had diarrhea since coming home, it might be the Fromm. Diarrhea despite antibiotics and negative stool studies sounds like it might be a food intolerance. I would probably (in conjunction with your vet's recommendations), give his bowels a rest by switching to boiled chicken and white rice or prescription W/D and possibly another course of metronidazole to decrease the inflammation in his bowels. For like a week or so.
> 
> I might consider switching to a limited ingredient diet, so you can work out what he may be intolerant of. It also may be worth speaking to your vet about a prescription diet.


Just came from the vet; he wants him on a dose of Amoxicillin in case it's a bacterial infection. He did have diarrhea on Fromm, which is why I started the gradual switch to Life's Abundance, which is what my other dogs eat. My vet said the next step may be to try prescription diet, or more inclusive stool culture. My breeder recommended Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy, as it has beet pulp.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stool*



skeller said:


> Just came from the vet; he wants him on a dose of Amoxicillin in case it's a bacterial infection. He did have diarrhea on Fromm, which is why I started the gradual switch to Life's Abundance, which is what my other dogs eat. My vet said the next step may be to try prescription diet, or more inclusive stool culture. My breeder recommended Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy, as it has beet pulp.


Did they test the stool sample? My Tucker had stomach issues once and they put him on ID prescription diet (canned food, sold at the vet) and he loved it and his soft stool cleared up quickly.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Did they test the stool sample? My Tucker had stomach issues once and they put him on ID prescription diet (canned food, sold at the vet) and he loved it and his soft stool cleared up quickly.


They tested a stool sample and it came back negative for parasites. The vet said that the next step may be to do a stool culture, which of course is pricey. Or, we can try the prescription food. My Benny ate that for a while too, and he also loved it. 
The breeder suggested Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food. I really think this is a food issue. He was really bad after Puppy Kindergarten where he had lots of training treats.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

skeller said:


> They tested a stool sample and it came back negative for parasites. The vet said that the next step may be to do a stool culture, which of course is pricey. Or, we can try the prescription food. My Benny ate that for a while too, and he also loved it.
> The breeder suggested Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food. I really think this is a food issue. He was really bad after Puppy Kindergarten where he had lots of training treats.


Thats what it sounds like to me as well, and it sounds like he's been treated for most parasitic and bacterial infections in the gut at this point. I had a dog with serious GI issues. You certainly could try Eukanuba, although I think the beet pulp is unlikely to help anything, unless its strictly an issue of not having enough fiber in his Fromm or Life's Abundance which seems unlikely given the story you're telling. With diarrhea that got much worse after getting a lot of different kinds of training treats, I would worry about a food intolerance, often a problem with the protein or carbohydrate source (forgive me if you already know this) (Chicken, grains, corn, potatoes, etc). Fromm LBP is mostly a duck/chicken blend if I remember correctly. Chicken is a really common offender, so are grains. I would probably start there if he doesn't end up on a prescription diet. You could try something with fish or beef. Taste of the Wild makes some great grain free more novel protein options, Natural Balance and Acana also make limited ingredient diet dog foods. I had a dog with severe GI issues and she was on dry I/D for a while, before switching over to a prescription hypoallergenic diet. 

The biggest thing is if your dog has a sensitive stomach, to make sure they only get their kibble for a while. I would just use kibble for training treats, and bring that to puppy class and make sure only that is given to your dog. You also want to be careful about what else your dog eats (like dog poop). Dog food is made with so much flavorings that some of it actually gets pooped out and if your dog eats it, it can trigger a flare of diarrhea. 

Some people have had success with Purina Forti-Flora. Its a pro-biotic, and might not be a bad idea anyway to help reconstitute the "good" bacteria in the gut after your little guy's round of antibiotics. 

Let us know how he does!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Our Dogs*

We've had two Goldens and two Samoyeds, with some stomach issues and Purina Pro Plan Lamb and Rice worked well for all of them.

The time Tucker was ill with a wet stool and a little vomiting the vet put him on the canned Intestinal Diet food, and he did well. As soon as he was better, we put he and Tonka back on their current kibble, which is Purina Pro Plan Weight Management. Tucker and Tonka are both 8 and 7 now, and have put on a little weight, therefore they are on the weight management formula.

We fed our dogs Eukanaba many years ago and had no problems with it.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

*Update*

After a few days on the Amoxicillin, he is much better. Stool is getting firmer by the day.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

glad to hear it!


----------



## marcyd (Apr 5, 2016)

My pup could not tolerate Life's Abundance. My vet pointed out that there are a lot of fruits and vegetables in the different varieties. We switched her off and that made all the difference.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

marcyd said:


> My pup could not tolerate Life's Abundance. My vet pointed out that there are a lot of fruits and vegetables in the different varieties. We switched her off and that made all the difference.


The amoxicillin made a big difference. He is still eating the Life's Abundance and his stool is perfect now. What did you switch your pup to?


----------



## marcyd (Apr 5, 2016)

Pro Plan Focus (Chicken and rice), the vet recommended it and it made an immediate difference.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

*update - still looking for answers*

After his course of amoxicillin was over, his stool got progressively worse until is was liquid. Our vet put him on a probiotic, but the stool continued to get more and more watery. He was having accidents in the house, which is not usual for him. Our breeder made an appointment with her vet for Rudy, which is for this afternoon. In the meantime, the breeder gave us Tylan powder, which worked immediately. Stool is still very soft, but formed. Hoping to get some answers this afternoon. Our breeder seems to feel it is coccidia.
He is eating, sleeping and very, very energetic. Drinking A LOT of water.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

*yet another update*

Rudy did well on a week of I/D food, metro, amoxicillin,, and Fortiflora. Our vet wants to continue this regimen for another week. His stool is formed, yet soft.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

skeller said:


> Rudy did well on a week of I/D food, metro, amoxicillin,, and Fortiflora. Our vet wants to continue this regimen for another week. His stool is formed, yet soft.



We went through the same issues recently, Maya is almost 2 however. All the meds and what not helped temporarily only. What has worked wonders is her prescription diet. The vet prescribed Royal Canin GI. For a few days we only fed her the kibble - no treats or dental chews or anything else. Then we slowly reintroduced items she would normally get. Now we have a better idea of what works. And she seems to like her food too.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's my recent thread on the same issue. Lots of good advice from others as well as what is working (so far) for Sadie:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/428546-sick-puppy-advice.html


----------



## rosie1703 (Mar 29, 2016)

glad to hear the meds are working!


I would deff stop giving him treats and give him kibbles as treats as someone said before. hes probably having diarrhea from all the different foods hes been eating that happened to our puppy milo he came home on candade I forgot the name his stools were so soft like pudding that food was too rich for him. so we switched him gradually very slowly to purina proplan took us 3 weeks. when we first added proplan his stool got worse it was watery so we thought maybe its because of the new food. after a day or 2 his stools started to get solid then we added more proplan and again his stool was runny then got back to normal in a day or 2.... so we new it was all part of the transition. now hes completely on propplan and his stools are normal very solid. everytime we give him a new treat his stools get soft.... my point is the diarrhea maybe from the kind of food he had with the breeder, the transition to another food (which soft stools are expected) and the treats he got at daycare.
Fromm is very rich my dog had soft stools with it he couldn't tolerate the food it was too rich for him so that may be why your pup came with soft stools already. 


Good luck I hope your puppy gets better!!!


----------

